# firing natural gas



## Patri84

Buenas noches a todos:

Tengo una duda respecto a un término en este contexto concreto, que trata sobre empresas de la industria energética, petrolera, etc.




> The company’s core business is in thermal power plants, either *firing* natural gas, biomass or coal, although it has also worked with several other electrical projects, such as substations and transmission lines and ordinary industrial projects


 
En este contexto no sé qué sugerencia podríais darme para 'firing'... por el resto está bien, no tengo problemas.

Gracias.


----------



## vicdark

En la industria energética cuando se trata de plantas, refinerias etc etc.."firing" quiere decir "que queman" o "fogueadas" a gas natural, carbón, etc etc..


----------



## Patri84

Sí, conocía en esa frase lo quequería decir pero sigo sin encontrar un término apropiado, porque 'foguear' para el español (al menos en el de la península ibérica) no me parece del todo adecuado.

Gracias por darme la idea  eres de gran ayuda.

Espero más respuestas 

Tal vez, 'que funcionan con gas natural' o algo parecido...


----------



## vicdark

"Que funcionan" sirve, pero no da la idea de quema o fuego como "firing". Si no te satisface "fogueo" o "fogueadas", usa "que queman" o "por quema de". Todas son aceptadas en la industria petrolera. 

Recuerda que la Península Ibérica, no abarca más del 15% del mundo hispanoparlante, y al no ser productora de petróleo no es fuente importante de términos técnicos de la industria.


----------



## abeltio

"quemando" o "por combustión de" gas natural...


----------



## Peter P

Podrías utilizar "procesar" si por este se entiende que el proceso es la quema de la materia prima para obtener la energía.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## vicdark

"Por combustion" sirve bien.

"Procesar" no se aplica porque en este caso el gas natural o el carbon no es la materia prima que se transforma en el proceso de la planta, sino que su funcion es producir calor utilizado en los procesos de la planta. Por ejemplo, para producir vapor, calentar la materia prima y muchos otros.

El caso de la consulta original se refiere a plantas termoeléctricas, en las que el gas natural, el carbón o la biomasa se usa para producir el calor que genera el vapor que mueve las turbinas de los generadores eléctricos.


----------



## Peter P

Entonces solo caben dos palabras posibles a utilizar, como dijo abeltio quemando o por combustión.
Vicdark, gracias por tu excelente respuesta.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Patri84

Muchísimas gracias a todos.

Otra idea era 'alimentadas por' pero algunas de las propuestaso que habéis puesto me parecen igual o más adecuadas.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Jordi Ramírez

Disculpen por revivir éste post.
Estoy leyendo un libro de turbinas de ciclo combinado que obviamente está en Inglés y aparece el texto o frase "Additional / supplementary firing fuel input" y no se si esté bien traducido (técnicamente) como: *Entrada de combustible quemado Adicional/Suplementario.

*Gracias por su aporte.

Saludos desde México


----------



## abeltio

Sin más contexto, en general refiere al combustible que se agrega en el ducto de las calderas de recuperación de calor (HRSG: Heat Recovery Steam Generator) y no al que se quema en las turbinas de gas.

Yo pondría: Flujo de combustible para fuego suplementario (que es como lo llamamos en la práctica de los ciclos combinados en Latinoamérica)


----------

